# Sat Nav instruction book



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi to all
I was wondering if anyone had a copy of the Sat Nav instruction book as a pdf file that could be downloaded as my car did not have one when i purchased it .


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry don't know of one. Maybe someone else will.

It's a massive book, bigger than than the main manual. I couldn't bother reading it and found it easier just to push all the buttons and find what they did. I'm sure someone here will look up anything you need to know.


----------



## gilly (Dec 9, 2006)

longleaf said:


> Hi to all
> I was wondering if anyone had a copy of the Sat Nav instruction book as a pdf file that could be downloaded as my car did not have one when i purchased it .


what current version are you running if its x5.1 i can copy some relevent pages for you and email them if thats ok,as flynn said its a large book 
stephen


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the offer but i am using version x6.0 .


----------

